# Ideas to stop collapsing



## csav (Feb 14, 2013)

Any tips or ideas to help stop collapsing/creeping as i am setting up my shot. I shot fingers for 20 years and switched to a wrist strap release about 8 years ago. My problem is occasionally creeping as i anchor or as i move in on target and start relaxing. Perhaps i just relax too much? Perhaps my alignments are better some days than others. Some days doesnt happen until fatigue sets in and other days i can do it right out of the shoot if i am not thinking about it. Doesnt really affect my shooting is just annoying to have to catch it and start over. Thanks for any help.


----------



## csav (Feb 14, 2013)

Ps. Never happened when i shot fingers.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Collapsing just before release is usually due to anticipation which is causing your to stop the shot too soon. The solution is a follow through on the shot to the same conclusion on every arrow. The release should not be the end of the shot. In fact there should be not "release". Release is just something that happens on the way to a consistent conclusion. 

A conclusion can be anything - sound or sight of the arrow hitting the target, touching your shoulder with your release hand or anything else that keep you in the shot until the arrow clears the riser.

Collapsing can also be from not holding full draw with your back muscles. One thing that stuck with me from Len Cardinale, "the tension of holding is achieved in the back and only in the back. All the rest, arms, hands, finger, shoulders, are just hooks and levers". 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## csav (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks aread. I must not be holding with my back correctly. When i try to relax arms is when it happens to me. Im not sure because my right rhomboid is sore after shooting so i know its getting used. My collapse doesnt happen right before release. Only when i am setting into my anchor or right when i srart to focus on aimimg.


----------



## csav (Feb 14, 2013)

Sometimes i think i just relax too much. I am a golf professional and know i dont play my best when trying to relax. Maybe i need more focus on the amount of tension it takes to hold my form?


----------



## j0em0z (Feb 19, 2013)

your draw length sounds like it's too long since you swapped over to a release, not letting you thru the valley to the back wall. did you shorten your dl when you went to a release? you should've been about an 1" or so shorter on dl


----------



## csav (Feb 14, 2013)

j0em0z said:


> your draw length sounds like it's too long since you swapped over to a release, not letting you thru the valley to the back wall. did you shorten your dl when you went to a release? you should've been about an 1" or so shorter on dl


That is very possible. I am actually shooting 31 inch draw now and shot 30 with fingers because that was all I could find back then. Had to shoot with quite a bent arm at 30. I ordered 30.5 for a new bow i have coming to see if it will help. If I knew how to post a pic I would put one up for you guys to check out. I'm 6 3 with 78 inch wing span.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

csav said:


> Thanks aread. I must not be holding with my back correctly. When i try to relax arms is when it happens to me. Im not sure because my right rhomboid is sore after shooting so i know its getting used. My collapse doesnt happen right before release. Only when i am setting into my anchor or right when i srart to focus on aimimg.


Well, as long as you are not doing it like this guy:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4006316636895

One drill you might try is to draw, hold & focus on not softening, then let down. At first you will only be able to do it for a few seconds, but gradually build to 10 to 12 seconds. Be sure to keep good form and maintain control of the shot. Any trembling or shaking or loss of focus, let down.

Some people extend the hold time of this exerciss to 30 to 40 seconds. This long is really not necessary to developing control and may be detrimental since we can't maintain good focus for that long. Just twice the time you are normally at full draw is more than sufficient.

This isn't a strength building exercise, though it will do that a little. It is to develop control of the shot. Ten or so of these during every practice session will help you learn not to collapse.

Also, don't relax your back muscles as you are settling into full draw. This results in loss of back tension which is nearly impossible to re-acquire without letting down. Relax as many of your other muscles as possible, but not the back.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## csav (Feb 14, 2013)

aread said:


> Well, as long as you are not doing it like this guy:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4006316636895
> 
> One drill you might try is to draw, hold & focus on not softening, then let down. At first you will only be able to do it for a few seconds, but gradually build to 10 to 12 seconds. Be sure to keep good form and maintain control of the shot. Any trembling or shaking or loss of focus, let down.
> ...


Thank goodness it's not like that! Too funny. Mine only goes a 1/4 inch or so. I will work that drill into practice for sure. I think that will help for sure. I think it has to do with my bow at 31 draw has a sliver of a valley. Thanks and I will put in some work on it. Chad


----------

